# Many Questions



## bluephoenix (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello, we are a retired couple. And are seriously considering a permanent move to NZ. I need to know where to start. I did find out what the temps are in cel. LOL!
Does anyone have any guidance for where in NZ would be a nice place to retire. We are from USA, Sedona, AZ. Mid 60's. Are there any Expat American communities? Or any community that speaks english. I guess american is a sort of "basterdised" english.
I would love to speak to anyone that might be able to assist us from step one:
Hope to hear from you soon. Thank you.

Sincerely, Bluephoenix


----------



## shammy (May 30, 2013)

Hi, I am no expert, but the place to start would be immigration New Zealand's website. However, as far as I can tell they are only interested in migrants who are coming to work or have a lot of money! Clearly if you are retired you don't fit in the first category, but you might the second. 

I am from the UK and haven't made the move yet, but there seem to be a fair few American expats, and it is an English speaking country, so you shouldn't have any trouble finding English speaking communities! 

Sounds like you still have quite a bit of research to do, but I would start with INZ to check there is a visa type you would be eligible for before going much further.


----------



## bluephoenix (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you for the information, I will go there and see what we need to do first.
I appreciate you assistance. I realize this is not just a hop, skip and jump. There are alot of consideratons to go through. 
We will or we won't. Where we live now, Sedona, AZ is quite beautiful. Its Northen AZ, higher elevation and we live in the Red Rocks. If you choose Look it up on the internet, We are a Go-To destination.

Much Thanks, Bluephoenix


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

bluephoenix said:


> Hello, we are a retired couple. And are seriously considering a permanent move to NZ. I need to know where to start. I did find out what the temps are in cel. LOL!
> Does anyone have any guidance for where in NZ would be a nice place to retire. We are from USA, Sedona, AZ. Mid 60's. Are there any Expat American communities? Or any community that speaks english. I guess american is a sort of "basterdised" english.
> I would love to speak to anyone that might be able to assist us from step one:
> Hope to hear from you soon. Thank you.
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
As always the only place to start is the INZ website.
www.immigration.govt.nz

As a retired couple I don't think you have many options. In a nut shell, you cannot go the skilled migrant or temporary work visa route as you will be too old to be eligible and since you are both retired you do not work.
This leaves your only option via Temporary Retirement Category.
This can be granted for up to 2 years but you need lots of money to invest for a minimum of 2 years and also another heap of money to cover your living expenses for the 2 years. There are also other basic requirements like good health, travel insurance cover etc.
Have a look at this link :-
http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/invest/temporaryretirementcategory/default.htm
http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/general/generalinformation/qanda/tempretirecategoryqas.htm

I'd say your only other options would be as investors or by opening a business ???

Forgot to add.....

Places to retire in NZ - just about all of it ;-)

Depends what you want out of retirement.

Don't know of any specific communities that are American. The only specific one I can think of is one called Akaroa near Christchurch which has a French flavour to it.
Obviously there are Maori communities all over NZ.

Everywhere speaks English. It's the national language.


----------

